# Sun protection while kayak fishing.



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Long days on a yak can leave you exposed to the elements. Do it enough and you're bound to get burned. Sun screen can help, but you have to remember to reapply. If the the fishing is good you'll probably forget, I know I have. So what do you wear to protect yourself from the sun? Sun screen? Long sleeves? Long pants? Let's hear it.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

My wife's extremely fair, so consequently, she's constantly battling the sun.

She relies on long-sleeved "sun shirts", a broad brimmed hat, Orvis Fighting Sun gloves, and of course, plenty of sun screen. (she'd buy SPF 1000000000 if she could find it)

Our kayaks are sit-in Old Town Dirigos, so she doesn't have to worry too much about leg protection, but always has a towel in the cockpit to cover her thighs if needed.

She's not crazy about having to go through all of these measures, but then again, she looks at least 10 years younger for doing so.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

I wear a white, polypropylene vented fishing shirt with built-in SPF 50. Pair that with a pair of quick-drying, ripstop nylon pants that are more like a big pair of swimming trunks than trousers. I also wear a wide-brimmed hat. The hat is more for fly-fishing than sun protection; imagine getting beaned in the pack of the head with a bead-head nymph....

I'm from Oklahoma. I would get one really good sunburn each year, as I would forget about sun protection. After a few years ago that, I bought the clothes listed above. It really helps.

That said, I got a good sunburn on the back of my hands over a month ago. Guess I need some gloves. I've also managed to get a sunburn on my ankles, as the hem of the trousers pulls up when I sit down. I may need to invest in some dive booties that come up my calves a bit.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Some folks install a beach umbrella in their crate behind the seat. However, in a strong wind you may find yourself on the yellow brick road.


----------



## toyboater (Oct 7, 2010)

AllenMorgan I use the Simms Solarflex gloves and they have lasted 3 seasons. They run $30. I wear long sleeve shirt and pants and big floppy hat. Gets a little warm but more comfortable for me than a slathering of sunblock.
I squirt a little water on my quick dry shirt and it really cools me off.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks! Where can I get a pair of those gloves?

My paddle drips everywhere. My legs are constantly damp. Helps to keep me cool. Doesn't hurt that I'm from Oklahoma, and am used to more heat/humidity than we get up here.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I got my stripping gloves at the fly shop in downtown Midland. They are great. I also have a buff that I sometimes use. I do not like it nearly as much.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/products/buff-headwear.jsp

I try to wear a hat, sunglasses, long sleeve shirt, and sun screen. Make sure it is broad spectrum and reapply at least every few hours. I like SPF 40 PLUS so if I get it on to thin.

Do not forget the eyes. They will burn also. If you do not wear polycarb glass make sure you have a GOOD pair of sun glasses.

I like a good Panama hat. It shades the eyes and keeps the sun off my face and neck.

I spent enough time in Florida and got good at not getting burnt. Cover up use sunscreen.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm all about the long sleeve shirts and plants as long as they breathe. I try and wear a buff on my noggin, but I can't stop my glasses from fogging up when fully covered. Pedaling a Hobie around exposes the feet and ankles. I solved my burning ankle problems by wearing thin white nylon/polypropylene socks that are damn near see through but stop the sun well. I think they are supposed to be sock liners for cold conditions. I picked some up from Cabelas. Dive booties might be too hot.


----------

